# 522 acquiring signal screen



## findwaldo (Feb 8, 2003)

Hello,

I just had a 522 installed Thursday (nice upgrade from my 4900 -- little nervous about the lawsuit though...).

After the receiver has been off for a while (over night for example) I'll get an acquiring signal screen for a moment when turnging the reciever back on.

Is this normal?


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

No need to be worried about the lawsuit - only 721s, 921s, and 942s that are not currently active are effected.

This can be normal - updates may have been downloaded. It always comes back on after that, right?


----------



## findwaldo (Feb 8, 2003)

mattfast1 said:


> This can be normal - updates may have been downloaded. It always comes back on after that, right?


Yes -- Thanks


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

I leave my 622 powered ON all night, at a cost of $2.09 per month.
I metered it.

fred


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

fredinva said:


> I leave my 622 powered ON all night, at a cost of $2.09 per month.
> I metered it.
> 
> fred


How many kilowatts of usage did the meter indicate? And how much do you pay per kilowatt of usage?

Thanks in advance as this info. will be helpful to others who wish to calculate their costs.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

You do realize the power usage is the same whether the 622 is on or off I hope.

Turning it off turns on the screen saver instead of the current displayed channel. The drive still runs downloading guide data and other things.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

BNUMM said:


> How many kilowatts of usage did the meter indicate? And how much do you pay per kilowatt of usage?
> 
> Thanks in advance as this info. will be helpful to others who wish to calculate their costs.


I'll have to re-meter it today.
Had the meter on the dehumidifier the last couple days. Wow, that's a killer (expensive).
I do know here in Va the elec. rate is low, about 5.5 centss per KWH.

I'll report back, maybe with a new thread and various costs.

fred


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> You do realize the power usage is the same whether the 622 is on or off I hope.
> 
> Turning it off turns on the screen saver instead of the current displayed channel. The drive still runs downloading guide data and other things.


I'm assuming he means plugged in or not wrt power (or power strip on or not).

Neil


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I suspect that to most turned off means hitting the power button on the remote not pulling the plug.

When I say turned off I mean hitting the power button. If I pull the power then I say so. Turning off a power strip is pulling the power IMHO.

When I shut down the computer here at work and at home after the computer shuts down I hit the switch on the power strip and remove power from the computer, monitor and printer. I do this not because of the cost of standby power usage. I do it as a protection against surges.

I've seen green adverts saying to unplug things when not in use. Who pays for the wall outlets when they lose their grip on the plugs? If you are not handy or comfortable around electricity that outlet replacement could be expensive. I have a feeling they are not tested for thousands of insert/remove cycles. Typical usage is plug in and leave for years.


----------

